# skills training



## melpolo126

Hi there 

I'm trying to translate the title of a book called <Skills Training for Children with Behaviour Disorders> ; its a psychological book

here i go : 발달장애를 가진 아이들을 위한 기술 훈련

that 기술 훈련 part doesn't seem right.. how could I fix it?


----------



## DP_J

In general, it sounds fine to me.   But it depends on what kind of skills you are talking about.


----------



## oloekis

melpolo126 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm trying to translate the title of a book called <Skills Training for Children with Behaviour Disorders> ; its a psychological book
> 
> here i go : 발달장애를 가진 아이들을 위한 기술 훈련
> 
> that 기술 훈련 part doesn't seem right.. how could I fix it?


 
Hello,

"behaviour Disorder" should be "행동 장애". "발달 장애" is "developmental disorder"
기술 훈련 sounds fine. Speaking of psychological book, controlling behaviour by oneself is "기술(skill)", for example.

I think I could give you better answer if you give us reason that you think that part doesn't seem right.


----------



## melpolo126

littlemonyou said:


> "behaviour Disorder" should be "행동 장애". "발달 장애" is "developmental disorder"



Oops, I made a mistake there.

I thought itd be weird to put two nouns in a row, but I guess its okay
I decided to go with 기술 훈련!

Thanks everyone


----------

